# Looking for someone to build wooden table leg extensions...



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi All,

I'd like to put some wooden blocks under my son's desk as the desk is so low for him that he usually removes his chair and then kneels to work on his laptop. As he is a university student, sometimes that means kneeling all night.

His desk is wooden and I think that the legs are square. The typical table leg extenders on the market are made for round metal office table type legs. I'd just like 4 blocks (plain or finished) with some holes in the middle (round or square) that the legs could sit in, so that the table wouldn't be knocked off of them every time we bumped against it. 

I know some of you are very talented with wood, so if you think you can make these, please send me a PM. These blocks would make a huge difference to my son's life right now.

Thanks!
Maureen


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

pm sent..............


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the PM, Bill. I should have guessed that you'd respond, even though I didn't know that you build things, because you're always so helpful. I've got your PM and I'll call you tomorrow.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Bill came by today, took a look, and is going to help me out with this. Such a nice guy!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

So, Bill came back today and extended the desk's legs in an ingenious way. They look like they've always been that way, whereas I'd been imagining some blocks cut from 2 x 4's underneath them. I'm absolutely delighted and my tall son is going to be able to sit on his chair to do his homework now, not kneel as he has been. And no more "Geometry for Dummies" tucked under the desk legs.

I used to know how to give Karma points to someone, by clicking somewhere on a post. But I can't see how to do that anymore. Is there any way for me to give Karma points to Bill?


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I will give bill a call and see if he could make me a stand! Do you think he would acept both good karma and money?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that's a great idea, Fraggalrock. He's a very talented guy. 



fraggalrock said:


> I think I will give bill a call and see if he could make me a stand! Do you think he would acept both good karma and money?


----------

